# Shimano Catana 4000 RA Rolle - zum Hammerpreis von 18,95€.



## am-angelsport (8. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


mal wieder ein absolutes Tiefpreisangebot​ 


*Shimano*​ 
*Catana 4000 RA

Heckbremsenrolle
*​ 




für unschlagbare 18,95 Euro !!!​ 









​ 


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

